
This 'Bus' Line Uses Teslas Only, Was Founded by a 16-Year-Old - prostoalex
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/this-bus-line-uses-teslas-only-was-founded-by-a-16-year-old
======
sosata
Well, there is something invented back in 1804 which is called a 'railway'
system. It is much more efficient in terms of costs, and can be turned to
autopilot much more easily and reliably.

~~~
prostoalex
Las Vegas specifically doesn't have much service in terms of railways. As of
1997 Amtrak pulled out
[http://www.trainweb.org/usarail/lasvegasnv.htm](http://www.trainweb.org/usarail/lasvegasnv.htm)

------
DrScump
Why did you post two versions of the same story in the same minute?

~~~
prostoalex
I posted the laist story first, then saw them link to Vice, and HN tends to
prefer the original sources.

~~~
DrScump
Then why not just edit your first post accordingly?

The same reason you downvoted me for pointing this out, I guess.

~~~
DanBC
Prostoalex can't downvote your comments in this thread. Submitters can't
downvote top level replies. And people can't downvote replies to their
comments either.

